# GT Avalanche Frame size



## emmittman (Oct 19, 2011)

Went and test rode a GT Avalanche 3.0 today. XL Frame. I am 6'4 and 330. Need the bike for riding around campus and town. They wanted 420 for a used bike. I just did a little hunting and found a new one for 399. They offer XL and XXL Frame sizes? Whats the difference?

THanks 

DREW


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

XL is extra Large and XXL is uber extra Large. Difference will be into longer tubes, higher stand over height, and a longer reach.

Try a XL and if it feels to small, try a XXL to see the difference. You can always shorten the reach of the XXL by using a shorter stem and back angled bars.

David


----------



## emmittman (Oct 19, 2011)

David C said:


> XL is extra Large and XXL is uber extra Large. Difference will be into longer tubes, higher stand over height, and a longer reach.
> 
> Try a XL and if it feels to small, try a XXL to see the difference. You can always shorten the reach of the XXL by using a shorter stem and back angled bars.
> 
> David


I am not too sure about all this stuff. I tried the XL and it felt good. But I am so big I still feel like I Dwarf everything. Do you or anyone know what the actual physical measurement difference is?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Give a look to GT's website. They'll hook you up on all the geo differences between each sizes.

David


----------



## emmittman (Oct 19, 2011)

David C said:


> Give a look to GT's website. They'll hook you up on all the geo differences between each sizes.
> 
> David


No frame specs that I could find on website. I tried the XL and liked it but figure bigger is better in my case. Long story short, should I buy the xxl sight unseen?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

emmittman said:


> No frame specs that I could find on website. I tried the XL and liked it but figure bigger is better in my case. Long story short, should I buy the xxl sight unseen?


Nope. Worst thing to do. Try it out first or ask your LBS if that XL you've tried is actually too small or right for you.

I'll take a look to GT's website about that, weird that they don't show the info. Which model are you exactly looking at ?
David


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

GT's website blows, period. There's very little info on it, just fluff.

FWIW, I used to use an (2009) XL avalanche frame for my winter SS bike. I'm 6' 3', all torso. I don't remember the *exact* measurements...but the TT was about 24.3 (actual, not "effective") and the XXL was something like a 12 or 15mm longer (but don't quote me...I could be wildly wrong, been awhile since I worked in a GT shop). If the XL felt fine, get the XL. There's nothing wrong with riding the XXL and seeing if that fits better. I encourage folks to ride EVERY damn bike they can swing a leg over before laying down your hard earned dough.

If it fits, and meets your needs...go for it. Having said that...the 3.0 has a very underwhelming fork and hoops. Don't get too bent out of shape when your wheels DO get out of shape...and when/if you get in to trail riding, you'll get plenty of flex from the rear end while cornering.

Good hunting.

Brock...


----------

